# Verslavingen > Roken >  Ik wil stoppen met zyban

## elly

Hallo ik ben Elly en ook ik heb besloten om te willen stoppen met Zyban. a.s Maandag maak ik een afspraak bij de huisarts na al ruim een jaar lang andere producten uitgeprobeerd te hebben. Als ik de resultaten van jullie lees kan ik bijna niet wachten.............

----------


## Gast: peter

na 40 jaar gerookt te hebben ben ik nu 8 dagen drumloos.Met Zyban
in de eerste 9 dagen rookte ik 2 of 3 drummetjes per dag en dat ging probleemloos.Nu heb ik momenten die onplezierig zijn maar dat gaat over en wordt wel steeds iets minder,zo lekker is roken ook niet,het stinkt en beheerst je leven.Ik heb nog nooit iemand gesproken die spijt heeft dat hij/zij gestopt is met roken.

----------

